# Mega OIS and such thread #2



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Dearborn, Michigan — The Dearborn Police Department released surveillance video as well as dash and body cam video from a man charged with trying to seat the Dearborn Fresh Supermarket on fire. The 28-year-old Marcus Flowers was arrested in connection to the arson at Dearborn Fresh Supermarket and was charged with one count of arson, and one count of fleeing and eluding police. On Sunday, around 5:30 a.m., an officer on patrol near the supermarket saw someone setting the market on fire. Video shows the suspect pouring combustible liquid along the side of the building before lighting it on fire and running away from the scene. The suspect got in a vehicle and fled with officers close behind. Video footage from a patrol car shows the officers pursuing the suspect through the streets of Dearborn. The driver swerved between lanes before he pulled into a parking lot, turned around, and crashed directly into the officer’s vehicle. The suspect drove away, hopping a curb, with the officer close behind. The officer started to ram the back of the suspect’s car until he stopped and abandoned his vehicle. The suspect fled on foot and more officers arrived to give chase. After a short pursuit, an officer tackles the suspect and immediately puts him in handcuffs.





Las Cruces, New Mexico — The Las Cruces Police Department released body camera video of the officer-involved shooting that resulted in the death of 75-year-old Amelia Baca who was holding two knives in her hands on April 16. Baca, had dementia, according to her family. Police were called after she allegedly was threatening members of the family. In the video, the first officer who approaches the door tells two family members who were with Baca to step out of the house. As the two women exit the house, one tells the officer Baca is holding knives, is mentally ill and asks him not to shoot her. An officer's body camera captures Baca holding a kitchen knife in each hand. The officer commands Baca multiple times to drop the knives, but she doesn't. The officer, the women and Baca all appear to yell for 40 seconds, then the video provided by the city blurs the final couple of seconds before Baca is shot. Audio from the video shows the officer fired two rounds. The city has yet to release the name of the officer who fired the fatal shots.





Lawton, Oklahoma — Two former officers from the Lawton Police Department have been charged with first-degree manslaughter in connection to an officer-involved shooting that resulted in the death of Quadry Sanders in December 2021. After review of the entire case file presented by the OSBI, including the Medical Examiner's Autopsy Report, the Comanche County District Attorney's Office has made the determination that the shooting of Quadry Sanders was not justified. Officers Robert Hinkle and Nathan Ronan have been charged with First Degree Manslaughter and are presumed innocent of the charges until proven guilty. Their bond was set at $25,000 each. Both men posted bail. A hearing is set for August 1, 2022, with Judge Emmit Tayloe assigned to the case. On December 5, 2021, officers from the Lawton Police Department responded to 1806 NW Lincoln Avenue, Lawton, Comanche County, Oklahoma. The officers were responding to a call received by dispatch at 20:37 hours from one of the residents at said property. The call to dispatch was made in reference to a male being present at said property in violation of an active protective order and said male was in possession of a firearm. Once officers arrived at 1806 NW Lincoln Avenue, the suspect was identified as Quadry Sanders. Officers learned that Sanders was inside the home located at 1806 NW Lincoln Avenue and was refusing to let one of the residents leave. Officers set up a perimeter around the house. A sergeant with the Lawton Police Department (LPD) then began giving Sanders orders using a PA system in a patrol vehicle. Shortly after commands were given, a female resident of the home exited. Minutes later, Sanders was seen going out the back door of the home. An officer gave Sanders commands to show his hands, which he immediately complied with, but then Sanders ran back into the home. Seconds later, Quadry Sanders walked out of the front door of the home. Sanders was met underneath a carport by Officers Robert Hinkle and Nathan Ronan. Both Officers Hinkle and Ronan were wearing body cameras which captured the following events: Officer Hinkle begins telling Sanders "hands, hands" as well as "down, down, down, down." Sanders hands are clearly seen and the only item visible in his hands is a ball cap, which he transfers from his right hand to his left hand. As he is receiving these orders, Sanders quickly turns back towards the front door of the home. Officers Hinkle and Ronan then walk closer to Sanders. As Hinkle approaches, Sanders can be seen raising both of his hands in the air, above his head. At that time, Officer Hinkle shoots his firearm four times at Sanders. Sanders falls to the ground and appears to have been shot, at which time Officer Hinkle once again orders "hands, hands, hands," and to "quit reaching." Sanders sits up from his back with his hands above his head at which time Officer Hinkle fires his firearm seven additional times. Simultaneously with these shots, Officer Ronan also fires his weapon at Sanders four times. Sanders is then secured by Officer Hinkle. On the way to Comanche County Memorial Hospital by ambulance, Quadry Sanders was pronounced dead. No weapon was located on Sanders' body or in the area where he was shot.





Houston, Texas — The Houston Police Department released bodycam video of a deadly officer-involved shooting that happened on April 9 in northwest Houston. Police said the suspect, identified as 48-year-old Richard Nichols, was trespassing at a business harassing people before officers were called to the scene. Officers obtained Nichols' description and learned he had a parole violation for organized criminal activity. The officers arrived at the location and found Nichols in a small room inside the business with a gun on the table. While officers were giving Nichols verbal commands, he reached for a gun. At that time, officers discharged their weapons, striking Nichols several times. Nichols was transported an area hospital where he was pronounced deceased.





Houston, Texas — The Houston Police Department released bodycam video of a deadly officer-involved shooting where a suspect was accused of fatally running over a construction worker and stabbing a Montrose apartment manager on April 5. The suspect, Ronnie Dwayne Cesear, Jr., 27, died days later at a hospital. An autopsy found he died of “complications of penetrating gunshot wound of torso” with other contributing factors, and his death was ruled a homicide, according to the Harris County Institute of Forensic Sciences. The deceased victim is identified as Carrl Hayes, 67. Houston police officers responded to a stabbing call at an apartment complex at 811 Buffalo Park Drive, and learned a male dressed in black had driven through the lobby of the complex and was attacking people with a kitchen knife. Officers arrived and found a gray pickup truck driven through the lobby entrance and an injured man on the ground. Officers then observed a dark skinned male with curly hair wearing a black T-shirt and black pants (later identified as the suspect) walking away from the scene. When the suspect saw the officers, he turned and walked in their direction while carrying a large kitchen knife. Officers gave repeated verbal commands to the suspect to stop and drop the knife. The suspect ignored officers' commands and continued to approach. When the suspect got close enough, he lunged at officers with the knife. The two officers discharged their duty weapons and struck the suspect more than once. The suspect dropped the knife, but got up and attempted to flee the scene on foot. Officers followed the suspect, deployed their Conducted Energy Device (taser) and took him into custody. Once the suspect was detained, officers provided medical assistance to Mr. Hayes and the suspect. Houston Fire Department paramedics responded to the scene and pronounced Hayes deceased. The suspect was transported to an area hospital. Officers then located a second male victim who had been stabbed in the back multiple times. He was transported by HFD paramedics to an area hospital where he was treated and released.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Now I’m even more pissed off.
And this while I’m nursing a lump on the head I got fighting an ashole homeless fck trespassing on our property…
And no, he’s not in custody, he foot bailed and got away. HOA member told me it’s my fault…after he and another contacted him hours before, but were “scared because he was aggressive”. No. They didn’t call 911.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

RodneyFarva said:


> Sorry to hear that man.


Injuries healing…guy had a big ring he used to punch my head. I got in some shots but just had shoulder surgery, so didn’t want to use that arm.


----------

